# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  SUSTANON 250 Organon Karachi/Pakistan (Box Differences and amp) Fake ?

## ANDYBUK2008

moved post

----------


## ANDYBUK2008

2 More pics.

----------


## eyeothetiger

Hi fella, pleased to tell ya I'm almost certain they are the real deal. They look exactly the same as mine, I have posted pics of mine to be 100% myself they are legit and all feddback is they're sweet, if anything great stuff. 

Off training soon so cant match mine upto yours precisely but if you have look thru main forum section you will see my post with pics I attached. Hope that reassures you anyhow, should imagine you got yours same place I did without going into detail, not allowed.

----------

